
Photo-Chromeleon: Re-Programmable Multi-Color Textures Using Photochromic Dyes [pdf] - mhb
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/hcie/files/research-projects/photochromeleon/2019-uist-photochromeleon-paper.pdf
======
mhb
Video: [https://youtu.be/fEdN1VciJx0](https://youtu.be/fEdN1VciJx0)

